# Who makes wool Blankets?



## FreeRanger (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm looking for a place to send my raw wool. I have plain white wool and Shetland wool in grays and browns. I would like King or Queen size blankets. :help:


----------



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

have you checked through the list of processors in the above sticky?


----------



## FreeRanger (Jul 20, 2005)

I checked many of them. Did not see any that take raw wool and turn it into blankets. I'm hoping someone has experience to share. I know there are at least two companies that do this. One is MacAusland's Woollen Mills in Canada. I am trying to find the name of the second one.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

mmmm... I just picked up a knitting machine this weekend in hopes of turning the wool from your sheep into knit blankets and then washing them to felt up a bit. Of course I don't know how to work the machine yet and I haven't bought your sheep yet but, well, maybe we can work those details out?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Try Stonehedge Mill
2246 Pesek Road
Jordan MI 49727

They will needle felt your wool, which may be what you need for a blanket.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

A neighbor used MacAuslands and liked the blankets (woven) and they sell blankets at the local wool growers co-op here, decent quality but your wool has to be decent and reasonably veg free to get good prodct out.
http://www.peisland.com/wool/


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Go to the Fiber group on down the page at HT.
Many of the ladies there could help you.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

We did quite a bit of checking a couple of years ago. Basically, MacAusland's in P.E.I. is the only processor (that we found) that would guarantee that it was YOUR wool in the blankets they made for you. Trouble was, they needed something like 2500# raw to do a blanket run. We just couldn't see waiting 5 years and trying to amass the money needed to pay for said blanket run. 

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## FreeRanger (Jul 20, 2005)

Did I read correctly 2,500 pounds of raw?

I sitting on more like 25 to 50 pounds of Shetland wool.

Looks like I need to go the yarn route locally. Then find relative that can sew one for me.

I can have my fleece processed locally within 20 miles of my farm in Arglye http://www.argylefibermill.com/ .  

I might send some plain white commercia fleeces and one small black shetland fleece to MAcA Canada. Wonder what the they give me back? :shrug: .


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

You'll probably have to have each step done separately. You can send your wool to a wool mill (there's several good, reputable ones) where they'll wash it and card it into roving or however you'd like it processed. 

Then, you'll have to have it spun into yarn. Some of the wool mills do spinning, some don't. 

Then, you can find a weaver to custom weave the yarn into a blanket. It'll be a long and expensive, but it'll be beautiful when you get done!!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Another place is Susan Pufpaff, at the yurt boutique. she processes wool and has a custom made wet felting machine that does yardage. I don't know if she spins or weaves but she may know where to get the work done. She has always been a very helpful lady when ever I have emailed her. 
Ann


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

http://www.bemidjiwoolenmills.com/ 

just found this link in the fibers section for having wool blankets woven, thought you might like to look here, too.

Cathy


----------

